# verschiedene browser



## coolerouny (6. Dezember 2005)

hallo!

Ich habe eine hp gemacht...
klicken 

mein Problem:

in verschiedenen Browsern schaut die Seite irgendwie ganz unterschiedlich aus.

ich nehm immer IExplorer her, und im Firefox oder Opera sind z.b Layer ziemlich verschoben und andere lassen sich erst garnicht laden.
und wenn man eine Tabelle macht, die 100% Höhe hat, dann is die im ie wirklich 100% und im Firefox ca. 110%

gibt es vl eine Lösung, dass die Seite in jedem Browser wirklich gleich dargestellt wird?

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht solltest dich mal mit dem regelkonformen Grundgerüst einer (X)HTML-Datei beschäftigen und die Fehlermeldungen des W3C-Validators korrigieren?!


----------



## Online-Skater (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich mach nicht extra nen eigenen thread auf, denn ich habe Fragen zu *michaelsinterface* Post   

Ihr kennt vllt den http://validator.w3.org 
dort habe ich meine Seite per _Validate by URL_ http://www.thedoorstander.de/Gilde getestet
aber es ging nicht die fehlermeldung habe ich nicht kapiert ^^

Zum Glück kann man ja auch hochladen oder den Code in die textarea kopieren und nur letzteres ging auch. (Inhalt aus Index.php)
Kann der Validator überhaupt php ? weil es ist ja ein HTML Validator ?

# Error  Line 13 column 14: character "r" not allowed in prolog.

    if ($row->rechte == 1) $_SESSION["status"] = 1;

_---->tja was soll man dazu sagen _

# Error  Line 48 column 49: there is no attribute "BACKGROUND".

          <td width="150" height="90" background="./img/navi_1.jpg"></td>

ok das wird aufgrund meines doctypes nicht unterstützt nehme ich an:
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
_Soll das heißen das wenn ich 10 versch. Hintergrundbilder aufgrund meines Designs habe ich 10 versch CSS Klassen anlegen muss ? td.bg1 td.gb2 .... ?  _

# Error  Line 75 column 56: end tag for element "FONT" which is not open.

            echo '<font color="9B0000">_Erweitert_</font><br>
_Ähm hmm leicht buggy ? ^^_ 

Was ich noch festgestellt habe ist, das wenn php code zwischen ist er den anfang eines tags nicht mehr findet oder behauptet es gäbe keinen so wie hier:
*end tag for element "FORM" which is not open.
end tag for element "P" which is not open*

Also ich habe von 22 Fehlern schon 14 beseitigen können aber diese exemplare oben sind mir ein rätsel   

Hilfeee !   mfg Shadow


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2005)

@ Online-Skater:

Du hast für das Dokument keinen Zeichensatz bestimmt, wie z.B.:


```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
```

Wenn ich im Validator den Zeichensatz ISO-8859-1 und den von dir verwendeten Doctype 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/strict.dtd">
```
auswähle, erhalte ich sehr wohl eine Fehlerliste, aber keine 'PHP-Fehlermeldungen'.

>>> Result for http://www.thedoorstander.de/Gilde/ - W3C Markup Validator


----------



## coolerouny (6. Dezember 2005)

hallo

aslo die Seite meint mal, als Hauptproblem:

ich hab kein Doctype

so ein blödsinn 

ich hab davor nur cookies festgelegt und dass muss davor stehen, sonst kommt direct auf meiner Seite ein error^^

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2005)

Das Stylesheet wird *nicht* vor der Doctype-Deklaration und dem *<html>*-TAG notiert, sondern zwischen *<head> ... </head>* 



> ```
> <style type="text/css">
> <!--
> #LinksControl
> ...


Zudem muß der Kommentar *<!-- -->* im Stylesheet innerhalb eines XHTML-Dokuments maskiert werden 


```
<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */

/* CSS-Formatierungen */

/* ]]> */
</style>
```


----------



## coolerouny (6. Dezember 2005)

^^

danke!

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## Online-Skater (7. Dezember 2005)

Vielen dank man lernt nie aus aber woher soll man den Zeichensatz kennen/wissen 

und ist das richtig das wenn man soviele hintergrundbilder hat zwecks Design so viele Klassen dann anlegen müsste ? 

Ihr seid echt supi in der Hilfe


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2005)

Online-Skater hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und ist das richtig das wenn man soviele hintergrundbilder hat zwecks Design so viele Klassen dann anlegen müsste ?


Wenn du von den CSS-Klassen *.bg1* bis *.bg8* sprichst, in denen jeweils eine andere Hintergrundgrafik notiert ist, dann lautet die Antwort: "Ja".


----------



## Skillie (7. Dezember 2005)

entweder klassen, oder du machst es umständlicher, direkt in in der Tabelle:


```
<td style="backgorund-image:url('hier/pfad/zumbild');">
```


Line 99 column 82: general entity "id" not defined and no default entity.

Zu dem Fehler: Ersetz das '&' im Link durch '&amp;'

Beim Form muss es irgendwo eine Überschneidung geben (liegt an der Tabelle).
Versuch mal im form noch eine eigene Tabelle anzulegen, über die du die umbrüche gestaltest.

mfg


----------

